# Here's our babies



## WildWayz (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all

Here's some photos of our cats!

Sugar Plums (Sphynx)









Crispin (Devon Rex)









Monica (Devon Rex)









Samsung (Siamese) and Crispin (Devon Rex)









Megan (British Blue - but lilac dilute)


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are gorgeous :001_tt1: :001_tt1: beautiful pics too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow great pictures and all so different, really lovely, xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're all gorgeous


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Fab cats!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous I want.... all of them!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorgous pics, i would sooo love Megan
she is adorable! :001_tt1:


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

aww so beautiful, is it strange that i have always wanted to stroke a Sphynx, they are beautiful and i always think that if you stroked them it would feel like stroking a man who just had his head shaved (which i love lol) so must admit i am curious :smile5:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG they are all lush. :001_tt1: You jammy sod.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous I love Crispin


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Gorgeous pictures.....I love Megan...just beautiful_


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They are lovely :001_wub: x


----------

